# F#cking B&M Pile of Crap



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've had that damned thing on off my car four times already....the last time to put in the latest / greatest install revision (new gasket and hardware) from B&M.

I've noticed that the shifts have been getting balky lately-- again. Yesterday I jacked the Holden up to change the oil and, lo and behold, there's tranny fluid all over the bottom of the damned car.

I had my youngest climb into the car while I had my hand on the shifter plate and told him to yank fore and on the shifter-- sure as hell the base plate moves ever so slightly.

I tried to crank the allens down but they are frikken tight.

Before you B&M _fanbois_ post about how your install is trouble free, keep in mind that mine hase been on the car for about 40k hard miles now-- more miles than you probably have on your car.

It's a f#cked up, crappy assed design. Fact. I'm _done_ with that PoS.

Now I'm hearing problems with the GMM, which was my next choice. Looks like I'll need to look into the Harrop now, unless the Hurst is ready for primetime soon.

Avoid this unit.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Still having problems with that POS huh? Sorry to hear it. I'm ordering the GMM this week, what problems have you heard of?
:cheers


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

My brother just installed mine for me this past Saturday and reading this sure make me have confidence in the shifter


----------



## blugoat04 (Feb 20, 2006)

don't mean to thread jack but what shifter options are there for the 6 speed?
I was only aware of the B&M
There is an abreviated companies shifter listed above but I don't know what it is.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

blugoat04 said:


> don't mean to thread jack but what shifter options are there for the 6 speed?
> I was only aware of the B&M
> There is an abreviated companies shifter listed above but I don't know what it is.
> Thanks in advance for your help.


GMM is another company that makes a shifter for the M6, supposed to be alot better. Check out Speed Inc. they've got good prices on them!:cheers


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

Groucho said:


> I've had that damned thing on off my car four times already....the last time to put in the latest / greatest install revision (new gasket and hardware) from B&M.
> 
> I've noticed that the shifts have been getting balky lately-- again. Yesterday I jacked the Holden up to change the oil and, lo and behold, there's tranny fluid all over the bottom of the damned car.
> 
> ...


When I installed mine I noticed that it was already leaking tranny fluid
so I had to drop the tailhouse down and take off that plate. I personally
dont care for formed gaskets on trannys so I used permtex orange trans
sealer for a gasket. That was at 13k, now it has 20k on it and it still hasnt leaked, but I know it wasnt from the shifter but the ****ty gasket from GM.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Avoid this unit.


Before your replacement shifter comes in, take the B&M unit out and apply a generous bead of RTV sealant to the bottom of the shifter plate. 

By putting the RTV to that thin piece of metal around the top of the transmission -- the stuff gets smeared around when you put the shifter plate on -- which causes the seal to fail after a period of time.

Curious to know what's going with the GMM units, too.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Before your replacement shifter comes in, take the B&M unit out and apply a generous bead of RTV sealant to the bottom of the shifter plate.
> 
> By putting the RTV to that thin piece of metal around the top of the transmission -- the stuff gets smeared around when you put the shifter plate on -- which causes the seal to fail after a period of time.
> 
> Curious to know what's going with the GMM units, too.


Makes no difference. I'm very familiar with laying beads of silicone after many years of working on boats and aircraft.

It's a piss-poor design, period.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

How long after the initial install that you started having probs?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Makes no difference. I'm very familiar with laying beads of silicone after many years of working on boats and aircraft.
> 
> It's a piss-poor design, period.


I'm waiting for some Hurst feedback before I decide between it and the Harrop shifter. Had a B&M in my last car. Worked perfectly, that's until you tried to shift into 2nd and 4th with the revs up...just couldn't feel it lock into gear like it would normally.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

djray77 said:


> How long after the initial install that you started having probs?



A few thousand miles..or two-three weeks of driving.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

OK since you mentioned it and people have been asking.. What issues have you heard of regarding the GMM???? I'm about to order one and would like to know ahead of time.. Thank you


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

dizz81 said:


> OK since you mentioned it and people have been asking.. What issues have you heard of regarding the GMM???? I'm about to order one and would like to know ahead of time.. Thank you


Leaking, primarily. There's a loooooooooooooooooong thread at LSxGTO.com. Could very well just be an install error of some kind.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Looks like I'll need to look into the Harrop now, unless the Hurst is ready for primetime soon.


Hurst is out. Look really nice too. Haven't heard anything about how it works though. I have B&M bump-shift in my Chevelle it works great, but it's an auto.

Here's a Hurst Flyer:

http://go.mrgasket.com/newproducts/flyers/74230g.pdf


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I started having problems with my B&M at about 4,000 miles. I at first thought it was because of the hard use I gave it. Then I started thinking install. I paid a speed shop to install it, so I got under the car and checked everything. A slight leakage was all I found and i did the RTV trick. I guessed from doing the RTV thing that I threw it slightly out of alignment because I started having problems with missed shifts.
Then the real problems started. It sheared the rear mounting bolt. I went to the dealer and told them to install the stock shifter back in it. Unfortunately a plane was going over when I said that, so they tried to fix the darn B&M. The end result was they didn't put the insulation back in and I got heat through the console real bad, burn your hand on the shifter bad. I tried again to get them to fix it, but they weren't capable. 
About this time I got a raise and a desire for the C6 surfaced real quick. I do feel sorry for the guy burning his hand on that darn B&M right now. 

B&M for the GTO is only worth something at the scrap metal yard.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you having a problem with that formed gasket? I had the B&M for a day and then ordred the Harop kit and shortned the handle 1". But I did not use the gasket @ all just very good black silicone. The surfaces is machined and silicone works best. We use Toyota silicone best I can find.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I've had my GMM in for a few months now... and have checked it twice for leaks. Last check was 3 days ago during oil change. I will tell you there are NO LEAKS with the installation of this unit. This has been VERY SOLID and LEAK FREE. If someone is having ian issue, it is probaby just a bad install.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone have experiance with Hurst shifter. I assume there is one available by now? Are these aftermarket shifters spring biased to help insure a solid 2nd to 3rd shift and help avoid a 2nd to 5th mistake? I would like to have a little shorter throw shifter but do not want to inherit reliability issues and other negative shifting performance characteristics. Nothing is worse than spending your time and money to be disappointed in the results. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Hurst and they said they have not released this shifter yet, and, probably will not produce them. 
Wonderfull.....


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I just got off the phone with Hurst and they said they have not released this shifter yet, and, probably will not produce them.
> Wonderfull.....


Odd that they'd show a photo of it and list a P/N for the '05/'06 application:confused 

Oh well, guess I'll be gettin' the Harrop instead.


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone have the Harrop? Or heard anything about them? I know I've read the website saying they have been used in Monaro's since they first came out but any issues we should be aware of prior to jumping in on another SSK??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Odd that they'd show a photo of it and list a P/N for the '05/'06 application:confused
> 
> Oh well, guess I'll be gettin' the Harrop instead.


That's what I thought... I talked to them for a while and they said that more than likely they will not be producing them.... when I asked why the picture was on the website they couldn't tell me.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

i got the same proble with the B&M, had mine for 3 months and its been leaking since.


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

No leaks here... but did have the post screw without loctite issue..... Fixed with Red, and that was about 8K miles ago. 

Dealer's shop installed mine.


----------

